# Fractal FX-8



## Splinterhead (Jun 6, 2014)

Coming Soon

Interesting. Cliff had a busy vacation I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2014)

F_u_cking finally.

EDIT: I wonder if it's solely for effects, though? Probably me reading too muc into things.

EDIT2:











Yup. FX only.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anyone know the cost? I was waiting for something like this. I would rather keep real amps around.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 6, 2014)

Wowzers!

I still am hoping for a rack effect only unit as I don't like having $3K sitting on the floor.

Anyhow looks neat!


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 6, 2014)

No cost yet.
Available "soon"
Only effects


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 6, 2014)

no amps, no interest......


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 6, 2014)

Interesting... Soon it will be time to intervene....


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 6, 2014)

There's the platform. Now just put some bare bones amp modeling stuff in there and sell it for prices the average player can afford.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 6, 2014)

Fractal saw Fredrik is getting a signature head and acted quickly, but colour me excited, I really want to have a multi effects where everything is programmable in any order, the pod 500 was okay at this but it didn't really work for bass.


----------



## macgruber (Jun 6, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Fractal saw Fredrik is getting a signature head and acted quickly.


 
i dont think the two releases are related.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks really cool, just hoping it's not exorbitantly expensive ($2200 for the Axe-II, $750 for the MFC-101 just to switch the Axe... so where would this fall price-wise if it only has 1 DSP and half of the switches from the MFC?) as I could see it being huge as long as it's reasonably affordable.  I could see pairing up one of these with the Kemper, especially for folks like myself who love the amp profiling of the Kemper but find the effects a little lacking compared to the Fractal offerings!


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jun 6, 2014)

Depending on the price this could be huge for some people. Especially with a MIDI capable amp.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 6, 2014)

macgruber said:


> i dont think the two releases are related.



I know but it's cooler to think there's a conspiracy.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 6, 2014)

If it's priced right, I'd consider switching from a G-System to this.


----------



## Insinfier (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay.

This is kinda rad.


----------



## twizza (Jun 6, 2014)

I hope (though it's unlikely, I know) that one of the effects blocks could be used to load IRs.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like we might have a picture of the final product








GunpointMetal said:


> no amps, no interest......



That's why the Axe-FX exists


----------



## Omura (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been looking at picking up a nova system, but I thought it was getting quite old... If the price is right. fractal will have my money. This looks fantastic


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jun 7, 2014)

I love the idea, but I'm holding my judgement until an official release. Mainly because we don't know the price.


----------



## witeter (Jun 7, 2014)

Dig it-could see it pairing nicely with my EVH; but its all price dependant, i will wait till then...


----------



## ykcirj (Jun 7, 2014)

witeter said:


> Dig it-could see it pairing nicely with my EVH; but its all price dependant, i will wait till then...



 I was planning on buying a midi switching/loop setup for my EVH soon, but I think I'll wait until more info is released. The ability to switch amp channels has me intrigued!


----------



## sylcfh (Jun 7, 2014)

No cabs/mics, then you still need a Torpedo Cab, and then you'll probably be up in the used AxeII territory in price.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 7, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## yingmin (Jun 7, 2014)

sylcfh said:


> No cabs/mics, then you still need a Torpedo Cab, and then you'll probably be up in the used AxeII territory in price.



How are so many people not understanding that this is intended precisely for people who are NOT interested in modeling? There's a huge market of players who might be interested in the Axe and similar products, but don't want to pay the premium for all of the amp modeling they'd never use because they prefer their real amps. The market is why Fractal did this.


----------



## sylcfh (Jun 7, 2014)

yingmin said:


> How are so many people not understanding that this is intended precisely for people who are NOT interested in modeling? There's a huge market of players who might be interested in the Axe and similar products, but don't want to pay the premium for all of the amp modeling they'd never use because they prefer their real amps. The market is why Fractal did this.






Some people still use analog pre's, but don't want to mic everywhere they go.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 7, 2014)

witeter said:


> Dig it-could see it pairing nicely with my EVH; but its all price dependant, i will wait till then...



Agreed! I'm waiting for price info, but the ability to switch channels, 4CM, and I'm sure the fractal unit will have something to use as a clean boost to level the volume jump between channels 1&2 on the EVH. Could be quite the killer combo!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> There's the platform. Now just put some bare bones amp modeling stuff in there and sell it for prices the average player can afford.


 
You can grab an AxeStandard for peanuts these days.  

That said, the POD HD gets SOOOO close to the AxeStd. that you might as well just grab one of those. I have both, and really the difference is crazy minimal when played through either an amp or FRFR rig.


----------



## Shask (Jun 7, 2014)

People are guessing $1000 to $1200. Who knows though 


I don't agree a POD HD and Axe-FX Standard are close though. I had both for a few years and was constantly tweaking them. The POD HD can sound very good, but there were always things in the tone your couldn't remove that were not in the Axe-FX Standard. Like an overall fuzziness and blurriness that you couldn't get rid of. Some people would never notice, or even care, but it drove me crazy. The Line 6 effects are not as clear and "studio-like" either.


The Standard is a good point though. Would it be better to grab a used Standard/Ultra, or the new FX8? Guess that depends on what the buyer needs....


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 7, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can grab an AxeStandard for peanuts these days.
> 
> That said, the POD HD gets SOOOO close to the AxeStd. that you might as well just grab one of those. I have both, and really the difference is crazy minimal when played through either an amp or FRFR rig.


But the pod hd is the same amp models as the hd300 and up lol so you can pick up Nearly AxeFX quality amp models at $150 used. I am surprised you aren't getting neg trained by nutswingers because everytime I see someone bring it up that seems to be the case. 

I have never actually heard the effects of an Axe FX, but it seems like it would be a quality offering. Although I can't help but think its price won't reflect its actual posture in the market since there are other floorboards out there that are great at fx.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 7, 2014)

This unit is tempting, but I still think getting an AFXII through a FRFR setup would benefit my 8 string playing more than my normal amp and some effects would


----------



## Desolate1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Really interested in this for my Thrasher rig. As long as it is around $1000 or less they have my money.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> But the pod hd is the same amp models as the hd300 and up lol so you can pick up Nearly AxeFX quality amp models at $150 used. I am surprised you aren't getting neg trained by nutswingers because everytime I see someone bring it up that seems to be the case.



I'd imagine with proper impulses and cab sims, the HD500 could sound a LOT better. I've heard recordings of the HD with some good impulses, and it sounds really good.


----------



## tmo (Jun 7, 2014)

They should do this in 1u rack piece of gear, midi in/out/thru, 4 cable method and more fx simultaneously... they'd have my money for sure.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry to ask that, but what is the 4cm, and how does it work? I'm not american and my english sucks, so I'm having a hard time understanding it. Thanks a lot, and sorry about the noob question.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd imagine with proper impulses and cab sims, the HD500 could sound a LOT better. I've heard recordings of the HD with some good impulses, and it sounds really good.


 
In a performance setting, the HD is perfectly fine and just as good as the AxeStandard. I haven't compared my Ultra as I don't own a POD HD anymore. 

In the room there are so many factors that determine the "feel" that folks talk so much about.



rectifryer said:


> But the pod hd is the same amp models as the hd300 and up lol so you can pick up Nearly AxeFX quality amp models at $150 used. I am surprised you aren't getting neg trained by nutswingers because everytime I see someone bring it up that seems to be the case.
> 
> I have never actually heard the effects of an Axe FX, but it seems like it would be a quality offering. Although I can't help but think its price won't reflect its actual posture in the market since there are other floorboards out there that are great at fx.


 
Yeah, there are a lot of folks who talk down the HD and up the Axe, but it's a much tighter race, at least vs the older Axe's I have. 

At the end of the day, I kept the Axe over the HD, but if people are looking for great digital tone, the HD is great.


----------



## decreebass (Jun 7, 2014)

Angelus said:


> Hey guys, sorry to ask that, but what is the 4cm, and how does it work? I'm not american and my english sucks, so I'm having a hard time understanding it. Thanks a lot, and sorry about the noob question.


 
It's the best option if you love the sound of your own amp and both your amp and pedalboard (Boss GT-100, Pod HD500, etc.) have effects loops:

Cable 1: Guitar to GT-100
Cable 2: GT-100's FX Send to Amp Input
Cable 3: Amp's Fx Send to GT-100's Fx Return
Cable 4: GT-100's output to Amp's Fx Return

This way, since you can change where the "FX Loop" module is in the multi-effects pedalboard, you can efectively have all your pedals where they're supposed to be, ie comp/dist/OD pedlas before the amp and all your time-based effects (delay/reverb/chorus/flanger/phaser) AFTER the amp's pre-amp. 

This makes for a super great sounding rig and you don't get issues like if you have a delay or reverb BEFORE your amp's preamp and you have your amp in an OD channel and it distorts the primary signal and all the repeats/decays as well, effectively making it sound like mud.

TLDR: Kepp your amp's tone, all effects go where they're supposed to go in the signal chain 

TIP: the GT-100 can use the "5CM" where the 5th cable is a guitar cable that controls the amp's channel and can be assigned to any patch, changing your amp's channel with the change of the patch. Super convenient!


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Amp sims aside, are the Axe's effects that much better than a G-Major, L6 M9 or Boss floorboard ?


----------



## ykcirj (Jun 7, 2014)

I would definitely buy it for the shimmery reverb effects alone! It would be great to have amp switching (latching and momentary) combined with great effects all in one pedal. price will determine everything for me. If it's more than $1000 I'll be more likely to look for a cheaper solution


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 7, 2014)

decreebass said:


> TIP: the GT-100 can use the "5CM" where the 5th cable is a guitar cable that controls the amp's channel and can be assigned to any patch, changing your amp's channel with the change of the patch. Super convenient!


I use the 6CM, where I use and external laptop to change patches, amp channels, and fx parameters in live time to a click track for me with the GT100. I never even have to touch the damn thing while playing lololol.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 7, 2014)

decreebass said:


> It's the best option if you love the sound of your own amp and both your amp and pedalboard (Boss GT-100, Pod HD500, etc.) have effects loops:
> 
> Cable 1: Guitar to GT-100
> Cable 2: GT-100's FX Send to Amp Input
> ...



Thanks man!


----------



## decreebass (Jun 7, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> I use the 6CM, where I use and external laptop to change patches, amp channels, and fx parameters in live time to a click track for me with the GT100. I never even have to touch the damn thing while playing lololol.


 
That's brilliant! I could see the benefits for live playing, but I mainly just practice at home so that's probably overkill for me but kudos!

As far as the quality of effects... The Boss GT-100 has great effects. The HD500 has great effects as well - for instance, it's hard to tell the difference between an actual analog Deluxe Memory Man and the Line-6's M-Class delay effect called "Analog Delay w/ Mod." They're very good. The old DL4 has horrible analog delay w/mod - the M-Class effects by Line 6 are miles above their old stuff (thus the eponymous "HDxxx").

I'm sure the Axe Fx are worlds better than Line 6 or Boss, but unless you're recording at a very high bitrate, you probably couldn't appreciate the quality difference if you're just using it through your own amp. I may be wrong, but that's the reason I haven't bought the Eventide H9 - I hear it's amazing, but through a tube amp and a 2x12 mono cabinet, I doubt the difference would blow my mind. Again, I could be wrong.

With some clever tweaking and EQing, you can get extremely usable sounds out of the lower-middle class effects units (PodHDs, newer GTs, etc.) without having to upgrade to the upper-middle class effects (Eventide, Pigtronics, Strymon, etc.) or the upper-crust (Fractal Audio, Kemper, etc.).

I've never tried the G-Major, but many users swear by it. I've been considering picking one up myself, but I can't justify that kind of money just for curiosity *goes to buy more EBMM guitars* lol


----------



## decreebass (Jun 7, 2014)

Angelus said:


> Thanks man!


 
Anytime! I love explaining it  I try to get more clear and concise every time someone asks about it!

As an aside, some effects like flanger and phaser have proponents for using them both after OR before the preamp. Technically they're 'time-based' effects but they sound good either way - your taste is the deciding factor. 

Anyway, I highly recommend the GT-100. I have a Pod HD500 that I'm putting up on Craigslist just because the GT is so much more versatile. I want to try the Axe Fx II (or XL) but it's more of a luxury than a necessity for me. I have a feeling this Axe pedal is going to be the Virtual Boy of effects units. It's probably going to price itself out of the market for most of us, and those that CAN afford it will most likely opt for the actual full-on Axe Fx unit. The only caveat, I would say, is if it has many versatile hook up and routing options (ie multiple FX loops, multiple amp control options, MIDI capable, a quality foot pedal, etc.). I'm often wrong, though, so go figure


----------



## PBGas (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like a really neat product. With those fx from the Axe II as well as the routing they proposed, it will make a lot of pedal boards much simpler. 

Very interested!


----------



## DC23 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks cool, but the exact opposite of what I have been waiting for lol. I'd love a 1U amp modelling only product. Maybe that would come along and people could pair that wight he FX8. Either way, nice to see products coming from Fractal. For those thinking it's $1000, I'm thinking closer to $1499.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 8, 2014)

Good on Fractal! Personal preference I would like a 1U effects only unit as I'm not a fan of long runs back & forth to my pedal board.


----------



## MBMoreno (Jun 8, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> Amp sims aside, are the Axe's effects that much better than a G-Major, L6 M9 or Boss floorboard ?



Yes.


----------



## sage (Jun 8, 2014)

Interested, but it would be cool if you could see the whole right side to know whether or not an integrated expression pedal is part of the form factor.


----------



## Syrinx (Jun 8, 2014)

sage said:


> Interested, but it would be cool if you could see the whole right side to know whether or not an integrated expression pedal is part of the form factor.



Nothing else to the right of the photo. It has two jacks on the back for expression pedals.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 8, 2014)

Syrinx said:


> Nothing else to the right of the photo. It has two jacks on the back for expression pedals.



And that's why I'd buy it, 3 expression pedals for da win!


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 9, 2014)

The amount of people who are whining about this is astounding. 

Some people just don't get marketing... or logic.


----------



## ascl (Jun 9, 2014)

As a kemper owner... this would be kinda tempting I have to admit.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm sure its really cool, and lots of people will like it. I understand why NOT to put amps/IR in here, cause otherwise that would cut into AFX sales with people like me who like modeling, but want it on the floor, AIO, without extra crap to buy, so If I want AFX amp models, I gotta buy the rack, get a controller, which (besides the cost) is a big reason I haven't opted for one, same with Kemper. I like the AIO form factor, but this is still cool for lots, I'm sure.


----------



## Orzech (Jun 9, 2014)

I wonder what it will sound like compared to my tc g-system..


----------



## jimwratt (Jun 9, 2014)

Boooo, no amps. Next


----------



## Tysonimmortal (Jun 9, 2014)

It looks a lot like the Line 6 M13, but probably built way better. I love the idea.


----------



## themike (Jun 9, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> The amount of people who are whining about this is astounding.
> 
> Some people just don't get marketing... or logic.


 
Yeah people don't understand Cliff is 1/2 passionate mad scientist and 1/2 business owner. 



FractalAudio said:


> This product is aimed at the person who doesn't want to use modeling. It is specifically designed for use with an amp. The I/O architecture was designed to integrate with tube amps.
> 
> The one thing people seem to be assuming is that we have no other products under development. In fact we have no less than six new products in active development.


----------



## ihunda (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice.... but I don't have a use for it...
Could they finally add power amp simulation only in the amp blocks? My Triaxis 2 non phat is still night and days above any of the recto and mark models...


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 9, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> The amount of people who are whining about this is astounding.
> 
> Some people just don't get marketing... or logic.


Not sure what you are getting at. Are you saying people asking for amp models don't understand the intended market of this product?

I have been looking for a true high end and highly integrateable fx unit for, I don't know, my whole guitar playing life.  I am really interested to see what this ends up costing.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jun 10, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> Not sure what you are getting at. Are you saying people asking for amp models don't understand the intended market of this product?
> 
> I have been looking for a true high end and highly integrateable fx unit for, I don't know, my whole guitar playing life. I am really interested to see what this ends up costing.



This product arrived (will arrive) a little late for me, I already bought my outrageously expensive pedals. But I have to give Fractal a  because they now have a product that is easily marketable to the tube amp community.


----------



## Aris_T (Jun 10, 2014)

I was doing my research for a delay and probably a reverb pedal, to go with my Kemper. The eventide and strymon units had my attention, but now I'm intrigued. Looking forward to "Soon"!


----------



## Orzech (Jun 10, 2014)

Aris_T said:


> I was doing my research for a delay and probably a reverb pedal, to go with my Kemper. The eventide and strymon units had my attention, but now I'm intrigued. Looking forward to "Soon"!



If it's only for those 2 purposes it's very probable that you wont need their new unit


----------



## Veldar (Jun 10, 2014)

Quick question about the Axe Fx, other than the Deftones are there any people who are really going wild with the effects, like shoegazey or post-rock/metal stuff.

And yes I know that using a multi effects would be pretty anti shoegaze.

EDIT: Some video examples would be great.


----------



## tmo (Jun 10, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> The amount of people who are whining about this is astounding.
> 
> Some people just don't get marketing... or logic.



Please, elaborate...


----------



## Aris_T (Jun 10, 2014)

Orzech said:


> If it's only for those 2 purposes it's very probable that you wont need their new unit



The Strymon and Eventide units are about 400 each. If you add a foot controller for the Kemper (I use a pod XT live at the moment), you're around 1500, which will be probably the street price of the FX8. 

I'll most definitely try before I buy!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 10, 2014)

...so now they need to make one without any effects now 


i would buy an amp model only one


----------



## NickB11 (Jun 10, 2014)

I really hope one of their 6 new products in the pipeline is a VST plugin or a simplified AxeFx - like maybe one with only 5 slots for amps and effects that could switch out.

I really liked my AxeFx 2, but I felt I never really needed ALL of those models (not complaining, but a stripped down version would be sweet).


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 10, 2014)

NickBen said:


> I really hope one of their 6 new products in the pipeline is a VST plugin or a simplified AxeFx - like maybe one with only 5 slots for amps and effects that could switch out.
> 
> I really liked my AxeFx 2, but I felt I never really needed ALL of those models (not complaining, but a stripped down version would be sweet).



THIS.


I want something better then a HD500 amp modeling wise, but I don't need all the other effects stuff. 

Like an amp only only one with 5 amps (that were interchangeable) would be ideal...



I guess I'll keep dreaming


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 10, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> ...so now they need to make one without any effects now
> 
> 
> i would buy an amp model only one



This seems like it would be the plan, eh? Buy your Fractal FX-8 for your tube amps, or buy your Fractal "Amp Modeler"-8 if you just want amp tones to record with....or if you're silly and on a budget, buy them both a year apart from each other cause you can't wait to buy an AFX-XL!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2014)

I wouldn't hate a Fractal digital preamp.


----------



## Syrinx (Jun 10, 2014)

NickBen said:


> I really hope one of their 6 new products in the pipeline is a VST plugin or a simplified AxeFx - like maybe one with only 5 slots for amps and effects that could switch out.
> 
> I really liked my AxeFx 2, but I felt I never really needed ALL of those models (not complaining, but a stripped down version would be sweet).



This wouldn't really reduce cost though. To implement the modelling for amps and effects will still require the two tiger sharc processors. The number of amps provided is based on the developed firmware and I don't see Cliff trying to manage two different code paths like that.


----------



## SLAGTRON (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not too familiar with the Axe FX, so I'm wondering if anyone might know or be able to speculate on if this unit would have overdrive/boost/distortion stompbox type effects in addition to the reverbs, delays, modulation, etc. The addition of quality boost/overdrive effects would probably be the determining factor for me to replace my actual pedalboard with this.


----------



## asher (Jun 10, 2014)

Assuming "effects" is "everything not an Amp or Cab block" then yes, it would.


----------



## Syrinx (Jun 10, 2014)

SLAGTRON said:


> I'm not too familiar with the Axe FX, so I'm wondering if anyone might know or be able to speculate on if this unit would have overdrive/boost/distortion stompbox type effects in addition to the reverbs, delays, modulation, etc. The addition of quality boost/overdrive effects would probably be the determining factor for me to replace my actual pedalboard with this.



I believe Cliff mentioned in a post yesterday (can't find it right off hand) that it will allow for 2 at a time.


----------



## Shask (Jun 10, 2014)

asher said:


> Assuming "effects" is "everything not an Amp or Cab block" then yes, it would.



He said all the effects were there from the Axe-FX II except the vocoder and quad chorus.


----------



## 3074326 (Jun 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wouldn't hate a Fractal digital preamp.



Like the Axe FX?


----------



## ESPImperium (Jun 11, 2014)

Intrested. If it can come in a rack format I'll be all over it if the price is right. I prefer a real amp tone.

However, if I can find a AxeFX to try against the Kemper I'm flirting with I might be swayed. I'm open to all possibles at the moment.


----------



## Aris_T (Jun 15, 2014)

Found a photo of the rear panel


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 15, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Quick question about the Axe Fx, other than the Deftones are there any people who are really going wild with the effects, like shoegazey or post-rock/metal stuff.
> 
> And yes I know that using a multi effects would be pretty anti shoegaze.
> 
> EDIT: Some video examples would be great.




The Naked and Famous are a indie/synth pop band, the guitarist uses an Axe FX 2 and MFC-101.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 16, 2014)

xCaptainx said:


> The Naked and Famous are a indie/synth pop band, the guitarist uses an Axe FX 2 and MFC-101.


 
Are there any pic or interviews that show this?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 17, 2014)

Vai uses it for all his effects. And he is all about crazy effects. There is an interview somewhere where he is asked about his rig and he points to the Axe and says that's it.


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 18, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> Not sure what you are getting at. Are you saying people asking for amp models don't understand the intended market of this product?
> 
> I have been looking for a true high end and highly integrateable fx unit for, I don't know, my whole guitar playing life. I am really interested to see what this ends up costing.





tmo said:


> Please, elaborate...



I've just been seeing a lot of stupid comments about the product about what it should or shouldn't do. This just shows that you can give the people exactly what they ask for and they still complain. Not only that, but they think they're "right" and Cliff is "wrong" for making the product, or not making it the way they would've wanted. I love the claims over on TGP about how there "isn't a market for it". 

I think it's rad. Good on Cliff and the rest of the guys at Fractal for listening.


----------



## tmo (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, old /dead thread, but is this out already?

In my point of view, this is a killer product, much in the line of Line6's M9 and similar products, but i am still wayting for a rack version... my rack can't suport drawers for exquisit pedals and I want to keep it simple in a 4cable method with fx processor+preamp and power amp. 1 unit rack space would slay!


----------



## PBGas (Aug 3, 2014)

I wonder how long the wait time is going to be for it. I'm still interested as well.


----------



## mlancaster1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah i am very interested in this. I think i've been looking for something like this for years. Hopefully the price is reasonable..


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Aug 5, 2014)

I too could see this pairing extremely nicely with my 5150iii. Having an axe fx II might be overkill for me because I would probably just use the 5150 model anyways. The effects on the FX8 + the clean channel on the 5150iii would probably be all I need for clean tones too.

I've been wanting to integrate my pod hd pro into my 5150iii just for the effects. Hell, I was even considering getting one of the line 6 shortboards to top off the whole rig...

In my situation the FX8 could very well kill two birds with one stone.

"Price: yes" Sounds promising too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2014)

Still would like to hear this compared to the Boss GT units.


----------



## PBGas (Aug 5, 2014)

The other issue is, how much pain is Fractal going to put everyone through to get one of these. Endless waiting lists, delayed production, etc....etc.....

I don't know if I'm willing to do that or bother with the nonsense.


----------



## drgamble (Aug 5, 2014)

I have the axe 2 xl and also have the pod xt, pod farm, gtr3, etc. I have a ton of waves plugs, dmg, voxengo, pro tools, cubase, reaper, and I can say that none of that stuff has the effects of the axe fx 2. I can only interject that fractal often listens to their user base and often updates firmware for all of their units. The amount of support is unbelievable and I can't believe they don't charge money for the various upgrades/additions to their product. If I didn't already have the axe fx 2 I would think this is a great product to use with an amp. I drank the Kool-Aid and I like it. Great company and they continue to get better even without paying more money. To me it's worth the price of admission as the product you buy, will only improve over time because FAS is committed to excellence.


----------

